# 2008 Altima. Head gasket problems?



## runner10 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,

Does the 08 Altima (2.5L) have any head gasket issues?

I am buying an 08 Altima with just over 100,000KM. Are there any problems that I have to watch out for around the 100K mark?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The QR25DE is not really known for head gasket issues. The early 2.5's in the 2002-04 Altimas and Sentras had issues with oil burning, but they've seemed to straighten that issue out by 08.


----------

